# Need advice with cedar bowl.



## waterboy12 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got this beautiful piece of cedar ruffed out, made my finish cuts and started sanding all was well until I got in a hurry. A cylinder shapes piece came out of the side. Just popped right out. Is there anything I can do to fix this somehow? The finish is just a coat of wax. So re sanding isn't an issue if I need to do it. 

And I know my pictures suck. Just bare with me. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/91026A65-51B5-448C-AE04-1D62016DC167-136-0000001203A2A031.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/641AEBA1-C969-4F76-B65D-19510EEBE905-136-00000012006C53A1.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/40BBFD70-B992-4F89-AE84-BC32210A2935-136-00000011FDC24D29.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/8B4E3E16-65DB-43F3-9B8F-BE6F442324E8-136-00000011FAA5B446.jpg


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 7, 2013)

Good looking bowl !! I think you have two options, try and sand it to "repair "the damage or leave it alone and except it as it is. I would leave it alone myself. I would be worried the side walls would be thinner than I wanted and possible something else could happen !!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 7, 2013)

Several things I see can be done. 1) if you have the knot that came out you can epoxy it back in and even use a decorative material or saw dust to fill around it. 

2) use a dowel of the same or different type wood. Lots of material can fill that hole. 

I never looked at these type things as a problem but more of an opportunity for a unique piece. Sometimes the wood decides what it wants to be. We think were in control until until the wood speaks. 

There are times when everything goes according to plan, many times that is not the case and half the battle is figuring out how to improvise and alter design. Lucky guy, you have been presented with an opportunity.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2013)

Gluing it in with epoxy would work, but I'd be inclined just to leave it as is. You can poke a finger in there while you're eating popcorn... Might keep somebody from snatching your snack.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 8, 2013)

That is a beautiful bowl. I agree if you have the knot glue it back in. If you don't find something you like as an accent.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 8, 2013)

I have worked with this type Cedar a lot. Taking it down to 1/4 inch or less. I took it down to 1/8 often and 90 % of the time if it has a knot in it
that knot will come out. The best way to keep that from happening is to buy Select Cedar. Although it's not knot free they are few and farther between and
it's possible to find some in a size to make bowls. It cost more because it's SELECT. You might try posting a wanted thread. Some of the sawyers on WB might be able to accommodate you at a good price. :i_dunno:


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 8, 2013)

You might try the old coffee grounds and CA fix. Perfect for sealed work. I put blue tape on one side of the hole, slightly over fill with grounds, and carefully flood with thin CA. This is of course if you do not have the knot to re install.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm gonna see if I can find the knot. I have plenty of shavings left but I've never messed with ca glue before. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> ... The best way to keep that from happening is to buy Select Cedar. Although it's not knot free they are few and farther between and....



I have plenty. Getting large knot-free bowl blanks wouldn't be a problem for me it's just making it worth my time. I've had very littel demand for cedar turning blanks and no one has ever asked for knot-free blanks - that's what makes it so attractive. ERC is extremely brittle and that's what makes it a challenge to turn. Beautiful wood though I think it's one of the more neglected species when it comes to turning.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have plenty. Getting large knot-free bowl blanks wouldn't be a problem for me it's just making it worth my time. I've had very littel demand for cedar turning blanks and no one has ever asked for knot-free blanks - that's what makes it so attractive. ERC is extremely brittle and that's what makes it a challenge to turn. Beautiful wood though I think it's one of the more neglected species when it comes to turning.



Well I had never turned cedar before and was kinda apprehensive about knowing the characteristics of cedar. However I'm very glad I did. The wood is beautiful, it turned nicely. I was very pleased! If anybody here has any cedar in good condition I would be interested in it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 8, 2013)

I love the smell of ERC when I'm turning it. I've tried a bunch of different forms and I always have a difficult time keeping it from cracking when I'm sanding it. My gorilla hands put too much pressure and that builds up heat. The expansion causes a crack. You've done a great job on this one. My vote would be to hand sand the hole a bit and complete your finish process. You should see all the holes in some of the stuff I turn. DKMD is well known for his "mostly air" turnings. Bark inclusions & voids of nearly all kinds are good things in my eye.


----------

